# ROH's 1st Sinclair TV Taping Thread



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I think they have to use people with TV appearances, this would be something like this

*ROH World Heavyweight:* Davey Richards(c) vs Low Ki
*ROH World Tag Team Champions:* WGTT(c) vs Young Bucks
*ROH TV Champion:* El Generico(c) vs Jay Lethal


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Am actually going to this, I can't wait.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chi town will make for a rowdy crowd, should translate well onto tv.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Interested to see what they tape. Guess it will be mixed, though.

Always worry when so much is taped in one night. Rather have two, or maybe three nights of tapings, or maybe a set of tapings one week, then a few weeks later, another set, for example.

See how it goes though. I'm hyped.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope they don´t mute the crowd in this TV adventure like they did in HDNet.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Richards vs Punk is your first main event.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Platt, fuck you for teasing us.

As for what the first TV match should be, if it's going to be an All Titles show, it should be Cabana/Generico for the TV Title. Two of ROH's most popular faces proving to the TV audience what Ring of Honor was founded upon, in a fun, but competitive match.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The thing I didn't like about HDNet was, by the time ROH aired an episode it was so behind with what was happening in the story-line. I hope that won't be the case this time around.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Platt said:


> Richards vs Punk is your first main event.


So good to be truth lol


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm predicting something like Richards/Andy Ridge.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WGTT-Briscoes

Generico vs. Heel (I was expecting Cabana vs. Daniels but it looks like that direction got swerved by TNA)

Richards vs. Punk - ROH/WWE Title Unification - 60mins Draw


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

is the show going to be an hour long


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd be shocked if the show wasn't an hour long . 

I'd say we get Kings or Briscoes vs WGTT , Davey vs Roddy maybe and Generico vs Elgin . 

So much speculation with the show being filmed in Chi Town , a 90 day no-compete clause wouldn't stop Punk .


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

geraldinhio said:


> So much speculation with the show being filmed in Chi Town , a 90 day no-compete clause wouldn't stop Punk .


There's no 90 day no compete clauses on contracts that expire. 

Only on contracts where you're released.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it would be smart if ROH had Colt Cabana in one of the championship matches. With his name being mentioned on WWE the past few weeks, they should take advantage of that. Plus it's in his home town.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Im just excited the Kings were announced for the taping, very good news there.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll be there. 2nd row ringside.

Based solely on current win/loss records and storylines:

Main Event - ROH World Championship: Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong
ROH World Tag Team Championship: WGTT vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
ROH World Television Championship: El Generico vs. Michael Elgin
Chicago Street Fight: RHINO vs. Colt Cabana
Tag Team Match: Jacobs/Corino vs. The Kings of Wrestling
Singles Match: Jay Briscoe vs. Kenny King
Double Danger Scramble: Rhett Titus vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Mike Bennett vs. Tomasso Ciampa vs. Andy Ridge vs. Grizzly Redwood
Tag Team Match: Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers

just guessing obv I have no f'n clue what they're gonna do


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I see no reason why Punk/Davey shouldn't happen. Even if he's already signed a new contract they're going to want to sell the angle and they;ve already mentioned ROH by name on RAW. Plus it would be huge publicity for ROH and I think Punk would be all for that.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Platt said:


> I see no reason why Punk/Davey shouldn't happen. Even if he's already signed a new contract they're going to want to sell the angle and they;ve already mentioned ROH by name on RAW. Plus it would be huge publicity for ROH and I think Punk would be all for that.


Theres absolutely nothing I'd like more than to see that match for the first taping, but sadly I don't see it happening. I'd say it is in the realm of possibility to see a return of some sort at the taping, but if he has some sort of return I think it's gonna be something like Daniels at the Big Bang, or matter of fact Daniels at Death Before Dishonor III.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

So excited for this. Hopefully Rhino has a match on the card that isn't a street fight (I like Rhino in hardcore matches, but he's so much more versatile than most people realize).


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Cabana vs. Generico would be an awesome first TV Title match for SBG. Generico said he's done with HOT until he gets to Roddy in a cage, didn't he? I think if ROH really wanted to show that they're a TV-ready company, they'll put two of their most TV-made stars in a match against each other for some all around fun.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you think Kings Of Wrestling sign new contracts? I don´t understand why they are in the tapings if they don´t.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Strong losing twice, in Richmond and Charlotte, has confused me, when it comes to the World Title match.

Don't know if doing face vs. face Generico vs. Cabana is the best way to get the message across, to new fans, that they're two of the faciest faces. They're also allies, of course.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah I don't see any logic in having a Cabana-Generico "funny" match. Have Elgin go out there and beat Generico senseless until he somehow pulls out the win, setting up a rematch on the iPPV.

Strong losing won't make much of a difference at this point. He's a former World Champ and pretty much by default still the top heel. Edwards is due a rematch with Richards, and I think its safe to say Strong always has a bid in for the title. 

I also wouldn't object to seeing the Kings both get singles title shots on their way out. Generico-Claudio was a damn good match in PWG earlier this year and would make for some amazing TV. And there's probably no fresher world title match than Richards-Hero.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

If we're going by logic here the only guy that I would say deserves a World Title shot is Generico. Beaten Daniels and Roddy twice this year, but obviously he'll be defending his belt. Hero is just coming off a World Title match a couple months ago. Davey's already beaten both Kings this year, plus PWG is doing the same Davey/Claudio match this month. Roddy lost his rematch with Eddie, missed a couple shows, and then lost on back to back nights. Too soon for Eddie's rematch as well.

I really like the idea of a 3-way though. Been a while since we saw that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Really interested in seeing where they go with the title matches. I can see them doing a 3 way with WGTT, Briscoes and ANX for the tag belts. Wouldn't be suprised at Generico vs Cabana as the TV title match. If O'Reilly and Cole don't get the tag title shot then I can see them running Davey vs O'Reilly. It's a match that can work as a TV title defense without any build and means they wont have to give away a big title defense straight away with no build.

If something crazy happened and Punk did turn up it'd far more likely be for a DVD show than a TV taping and I'm even less expecting him to wrestle. The main reason for him wanting time off is to rest up. If he does come in then they should do Punk vs Generico ahead of Punk vs Davey. They shouldn't have an outside name come straight in and get a world title shot.

Also it's refreshing to see both Kings announced for the first show.*


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

No chance in hell Punk shows up in ROH and in a strange turn of events it looks as if Cabana is booked elsewhere...at the Gathering of the Juggalos!

Edit: but then again, so is Truth...maybe they'll carpool!


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

THECHAMPION said:


> There's no 90 day no compete clauses on contracts that expire.
> 
> Only on contracts where you're released.


Yeah? then book Punk to appear on that show. IF he leaves "the other guys".

Can't wait til september, a 3rd wrestling company on weekly TV is a great GREAT thing.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope they can get a Sinclair hookup in Cleveland, I'm really wanting to see something new.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Have the Kings received their official title rematch or was it part of the 4-way in New York? Generico might get Ciampa to get The Embassy tv time or Elgin to continue the HOT feud but have no clue who gets the world title shot.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Hero vs Davey for the world title
Claudio vs Generico for the TV title
Kings Of Wrestling vs WGTT for the tag titles

...Kings win all the belts


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

bubz123 said:


> Hero vs Davey for the world title
> Claudio vs Generico for the TV title
> Kings Of Wrestling vs WGTT for the tag titles
> 
> ...Kings win all the belts


What a mark


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I just saw this on the ROH forum. It's so depressing.



> 13th August 2005, Chicago IL: CM Punk left Ring Of Honor.
> 13th August 2011, Chicago IL: Ring Of Honor comes back on TV and starts a "new era".


I don't know, I'm still telling myself it can't happen, but you don't think Punk letting his contract run down is all a ploy, so he could take his time off, but still make an appearence or a few, do you?

I mean, dammit, I hate I saw this. It makes me want it to happen even moreso than ever before.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll write it everywhere....

Generico vs Cole for the opening match couldn't be any more perfect.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

That might work if Cole even had one singles win in ROH.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

the title defenses aren't all happening on the first episode are they? They are just taping them at the first set of tapings but wont all be shown on the same show will they?

Anyway as for matches:
Generico v Elgin seems likely as you would think they would go face v heel

WGTT v Briscoes

Davey v Eddie (or is that to big for a title defense on tv) 

I dont buy into Punk appearing on the tv show, maybe an appearance or two on non televised events.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> I just saw this on the ROH forum. It's so depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only downside to Punk debuting at the TV tapings would be we would have to wait over a month to actually see it. If by some gift from God that CM Punk does leave the WWE and returns to ROH, I would rather have it be on iPPV.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

The CM Punk return for me is 60-40 chances, i´ll mark if this happens but i see it very difficult


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

I think even the slightest bit of chance of having Punk show up on the first taping/show is going to create enough of a buzz that people that don't read the spoilers for the show are going to watch, mainly people that have never watched ROH and only have recently due to Punk.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

MovieStarR™ said:


> What a mark


Lol, its true.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cm punk!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

2nd Title match set:


> “The Generic Luchador” El Generico captured his first ROH singles title at “Best in the World 2011” when he ended the 6-month reign of “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels. Then at “No Escape” in Charlotte, NC, Generico put to rest his months long battle with the House of Truth by defeating Roderick Strong inside a Steel Cage.
> 
> Now it is time for the masked man to establish himself as a champion, and it all starts in Chicago Ridge on August 13th when Ring of Honor tapes its first ever television for the Sinclair Broadcasting Group family of TV stations. But who will be the lucky man to receive the first shot at the World TV Title during the SBG era?
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What's Lethal done to earn this? Genuine question.

The booking's gone doolally, with all of the potential departures.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What's Lethal done to earn this? Genuine question.


I was thinking the same thing. But then I just said what the hey. It'll be a fun match. I fully expect Ciampa to get the next shot though.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I really hope that at some point during the taping, Cornette is in the ring cutting a promo and this music hits.






then Steen sneaks behind Cornny and beats the living crap out of him


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What's Lethal done to earn this? Genuine question.


It will just be an F U to Impact Wrestling...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

On a related note ...



> Well, it's been awhile. Many fans have written in or asked in person when I was going to post another Cornette's Commentary verbally eviscerating some clueless move by the major wrestling promotions, a dunce deserving of denouncement, or an act of disrespect to wrestlers and fans committed by one of the comedy writers that have had a stranglehold on our profession for so long. There have been many instances of these since I last posted, and they certainly qualified for a major tonguelashing. But I haven't done it--not because I don't care, not because they haven't truly deserved it, but because I just haven't had time.
> 
> You see, even back when I was on a regular schedule of taking the piss out of these putzes, I didn't want every Commentary to be negative--to illustrate all that was wrong with wrestling--but no one would give me anything to work with by doing something good for the wrestlers and fans, something right for the sport, something that gave folks hope that our profession would continue on and not fall the way of Roller Derby because of the staleness, sameness, lack of passion and credibility and overall malaise of the current product. And hey, if I'm not part of the solution, I'm part of the problem, right? So for all the folks who thought, "Why doesn't Cornette quit complaining about it, and DO something about it", well...be careful what you ask for!
> 
> ...


I love Mad Jimmy.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

What has Lethal done to earn it?, okay, it's the first television show, they need people that had made appearences on TV, just it. Beating Lethal, will people that doesn't know Generico believe he's worthy to be the champion.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Who had the last TV Title shot before Generico?
Who did Lethal beat in his first match back?

It's the TV title guys.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Who doesn't have a win over Bennett?

The TV title is one of the most annoying things I've come across, since I first got into ROH. What the fuck is the point of it?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Who doesn't have a win over Bennett?
> 
> The TV title is one of the most annoying things I've come across, since I first got into ROH. What the fuck is the point of it?


It's just a midcard title. ECW, WCW, and TNA have/had TV Titles and WWE has the Intercontinental and US Titles which essentially serve the same purpose.

Midcard titles have a purpose to serve, even if they're not always booked logically.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ROH is really in a bad spot if they don't have CM Punk showing up. In all honesty everyone will be hoping that he's there and if the guy doesn't show up it will be viewed as a let down.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

_Edwards, Daniels, Generico..._

Eddie/Davey, Eddie/Daniels, and Daniels/Generico were all really great title changes. If the belt wasn't around, those matches would be almost pointless and completely unmemorable. It is a prestigious title that has only been awarded to three of the finest, hardest workers in the company. The only really super lame thing was the 10 Minute Hunt, a Pearce gimmick that fell flat every week but that was a long time ago. 

If the lack of a television deal turned you off to the belt or something, well...shit happens. The belt had too many awesome moments for them to just throw it on the shelf for 6 months.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> ROH is really in a bad spot if they don't have CM Punk showing up. In all honesty everyone will be hoping that he's there and if the guy doesn't show up it will be viewed as a let down.


Bought my tickets at the last show. Zero percent chance Punk shows up and I'm one hundred percent cool with that.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The TV belt was pointless long before the end of the HDNet deal.

Eddie didn't defend the belt for a five or six month span, not long after winning it, IIRC. It's never had a clear identity or set of rules and the challengers often seem to be...well...anyone that has nothing better to do. Such luminaries as Petey Williams, Daivari and Devon Storm have challenged for the belt, with no real explanation.

None of the matches, that you mentioned, had anything added to them by the belt IMO. All of those matches were built around proving some kind of personal point. If anything, the presence of the belt took the focus away from those stories. Generico, Edwards and Daniels should all be above a belt that's this worthless, IMO.

This is all without the botched 10 Minute Hunt concept. Which, if done properly, could actually have been a good way to explain all of the random challengers.

Judging by them randomly throwing Lethal in there, it doesn't seem like ROH are planning on making it more credible, any time soon. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Lethal randomly wins it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Generico/Lethal should be solid, but it is a random as hell title match. I thought for sure they would have Ciampa/Generico considering Ciampa hasn't lost a singles match and hasn't been pinned in the multi-man ones he's been in. And Generico really shouldn't lose on the first tv tapings for no reason.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> ROH is really in a bad spot if they don't have CM Punk showing up. In all honesty everyone will be hoping that he's there and if the guy doesn't show up it will be viewed as a let down.


*Harsh and quite petty actually if people do feel let down when there's no Punk appearance.

Now they have TV again, the TV title should be defended every time the champ wrestles on the show which should be at least once every 3 weeks. Ideally it'd only be defended on TV but it's a difficult booking decision to not be able to defend it on the iPPVs. Definitely shouldn't be defended on the DVD shows.*


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Meh. Everyone watches DVDs on their televisions. Its a TV title. You guys are making this thing out to be the Pulp Fiction briefcase or something. Its a title belt. People want to be champion. The wrestling company assigns challengers as they please. End of story.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Again, it's not a company where two random people who've never tagged before win tag titles. Logic in title defenses is never a bad thing. Otherwise just have Mike Bennett vs. Davey for the world title. Why not?

And don't know if this has been put up yet:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I watch DVDs on my Laptop. They should call it the Laptop Title.

You can't just say "people want to be champion". If there's no logical climb towards the title, what is there to want?

It _is_ the Pulp Fiction briefcase. That's exactly what title belts are. Everything revolves around them. They're supposed to have an importance and a mystique about them too.

Never mind. ROH always gets itself off the hook because the matches almost always deliver.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Right now the TV title is a way to have Generico do something that isn't a major feud for a while. And that's okay.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Davey Richards finally claimed the ROH World Title on June 26th at “Best In The World 2011” from his best friend & tag team partner, Eddie Edwards. It marked the culmination of years of frustration, personal heartbreak, and several failed championship bids against Austin Aries, Tyler Black, and Roderick Strong. Davey’s emotional, tearful speech following his victory was as pure an indicator of just how important becoming ROH World Champion has been to him as you will get.

But now that the championship has finally been secured, this Wolf, just like his comrade before him, must now adapt from the role of hunter to that of prey. The American Wolves have both lived by some iteration of the phrase “the hunt is on” since their formation, but when you are a champion, that saying takes on a whole new meaning. The hunt is indeed on, but it is now on for you, especially when the prize Davey holds is the most respected title in professional wrestling.

ROH officials guaranteed that all 3 titles would be on the line in Chicago Ridge when we hit town to tape our 1st ever SBG TV, and with the Tag & TV Title bouts already announced, that just leaves the ROH World Title match. The man who will receive the first shot at Davey Richards’ newly won title, the wrestler who will be honored with the first World Title match on SBG TV, will be former ROH World Champion Roderick Strong!

“Of course it is Roderick Strong who deserves this title match.” said Truth Martini on behalf of Strong, “He is the greatest champion Ring of Honor has ever had, he is the backbone of this company, and no man besides Roderick Strong should be placed in such a historic position. Davey Richards, while it will be a nice feeling to debut on Sinclair TV as the World Champion, it will also be the most miserable night of your life when you go down in history as the man who dropped the ball on day one. Roderick Strong is a man who has your number, has always had your number, and will always have your number. The HoT will be the House of Champions once again, so sayeth the Truth!”

Davey Richards defends the ROH World Title against Roderick Strong on August 13th in Chicago Ridge, IL! Will the new champion make it out of his V1 defense? Or will Strong become only the 2nd man to claim the ROH World Title twice? Join us as we make history with our first SBG TV Tapings at the Frontier Fieldhouse: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=201.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

How exciting Davey vs Strong we haven't seen that one before.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

They really should've announced that match first.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

peachchaos said:


> They really should've announced that match first.


It shouldn't have been booked . They have really dropped the ball on the title matches for the debut as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

i dont understand why your so pissed about davey vs roddy, they have fought each other a lot, but every match has been awesome, and i expect this to be no different


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well Roddy hasn't exactly _earned_ a World Title shot, seeing as he was on the losing side in Richmond and lost in Charlotte and lost against Eddie with the title on the line at SCOH VI. So definitely not the best challenger in terms of that, but I'm sure they'll have a great match nonetheless.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah. This is Flair/Sting on Nitro. Sure, they've fought a million times already but it has always been a good match. Davey beating Roddy is pretty much a given and the match had to happen at some point so why not give it away for free?

I just think they should have announced it first so people wouldn't have been expecting something ridiculous. 

Richards vs. Strong
Kings vs. Wrestling's Greatest
Generico vs. Lethal

Hopefully O'Reilly or Elgin vs. Edwards...Double Danger Scramble...Young Bucks...I dunno I'm excited.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Shock said:


> Well Roddy hasn't exactly _earned_ a World Title shot, seeing as he was on the losing side in Richmond and lost in Charlotte and lost against Eddie with the title on the line at SCOH VI. So definitely not the best challenger in terms of that, but I'm sure they'll have a great match nonetheless.


You don't always earn title shots in combat sports, though. Sometimes the promoters - in this case SBC/ROH and "The King Kong Mega Mega Managerial Sensation" Truth Martini - negotiated because they know the end result will be awesome.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Whenever I hear Roderick Strong's name in a match, I immediately want to skip it these days.

Where is the Roddy of GenNext and NRC? The Roddy that looked like he could fuck you up? The Roddy that worked the back of his opponent for the Strong Hold using all kinds of variations? The Roddy that was entertaining in the ring? The Roddy that didn't hit 16 finishing moves in one match?...Yeah, that one.

I'll watch it because I like Davey though, and their matches always seem to be entertaining.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Exactly what I would have booked. I just wouldn't have beaten Roddy twice, on the last two shows. He should have won twice. The booking of the last two shows was as bad as I've seen for a long time.

You could've easily have had Strong pin Edwards, after a mis-communication between the Wolves, and then beat Generico, after Elgin ripping the door off the cage. That would have led you to Davey vs. Roddy and Generico vs. Elgin. It would have also shown off the bond between Strong and Elgin.

Oh well...



topper1 said:


> How exciting Davey vs Strong we haven't seen that one before.


Using tried-and-tested matches is a sensible thing to do, when you're putting your product in front of a new audience. You also don't want to give the biggest matches either. Long-time fans might not be excited for Roddy-Davey but that's not the point. 

Hopefully, Kevin Kelly will explain Davey and Roddy's history, dating back to the No Remorse Corps days. That would make it an even better introduction to them both, for the new fans.



peachchaos said:


> They really should've announced that match first.


No, you build to the biggest announcement. Otherwise, people don't give a shit about the others. That logic is just Wrestling 101.

Starting with the second biggest announcement was enough of a hook.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

bubz123 said:


> Whenever I hear Roderick Strong's name in a match, I immediately want to skip it these days.
> 
> Where is the Roddy of GenNext and NRC? The Roddy that looked like he could fuck you up? The Roddy that worked the back of his opponent for the Strong Hold using all kinds of variations? The Roddy that was entertaining in the ring? The Roddy *that didn't hit 16 finishing moves in one match?*...Yeah, that one.
> 
> I'll watch it because *I like Davey though*, and their matches always seem to be entertaining.


No offence but I laughed at the somewhat irony in those statements.

Anyways I agree with Shirley, its a match that never seems to let the fans down and allows them to not give away a future match for free to a new audience.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, i'm not going to get into another Davey Richards argument, but Davey doesn't hit that many finishers in a match. Davey doesn't really have a specific finisher apart from the SSP, which he doesn't use that much anyway.

Strongs finisher is supposed to be the Gibson Driver is it not? He usually has to hit that atleast twice these days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

bubz123 said:


> Whenever I hear Roderick Strong's name in a match, I immediately want to skip it these days.


*You're not the only one. Maybe not skip it but I just don't look forward to Roddy matches these days. He fucking sucks as a heel so bad it's crazy. 

It's a safe match to choose for sure. Personally I would have done Davey vs O'Reilly but I guess this is a pretty good alternative. Really shows how slim the main event scene is in ROH though. Would have been nice to give Strong a win or two to build to it though.*


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

How un interesting is Strong vs Richards... I like Davey but Strong? meh

It is what it is I guess, would be cool if Daniels was still around to see Daniels vs Richards.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

I've loved just about everything I've seen out of Roddy since, like, Final Battle. He's suffered from the phenomenon where anyone who loses the ROH title without leaving the company suddenly becomes uninteresting, but his in-ring work is great.

That said, if this wasn't for TV I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *You're not the only one. Maybe not skip it but I just don't look forward to Roddy matches these days. He fucking sucks as a heel so bad it's crazy.*


Yeah, I suppose skip was a bit harsh. I didn't even enjoy his match with Generico at SoCal Showdown II, and I love Generico. I am bored of Roddy/Davey, but I suppose for the new fans it will be great. They will probably just have the same match they have every time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah the Strong/Generico matches have been good but they really should be doing more for me then they have been. I think it's really difficult to keep one character interesting for such an extended period of time in a company like ROH and Strong's had one of the longest stays now out of anyone. Be interesting to see if I started caring more about him again if he turned back babyface but I don't really care for him in PWG these days anymore either.*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

It'll be good like most of the other Davey/Roddy matches but I can't get excited over it. Interested to see how the undercard shakes out on whether they do a final ANX/Briscoes match to blow off the feud, Eddie/O'Reilly because of what happened at No Escape, whoever gets to beat Adam Cole and whatever match Bennett is in that no one will care about.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Eddie/O'Reilly would be a nice addition.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Eddie/O'Reilly would, if the character dynamics work like I'm anticipating they might, be one of the best potential Eddie Edwards matches available.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

If the match is anywhere near to their encounter in Final Battle, it'd be a great main event to kick off the show.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's how I'd book the rest of the card:

*Double Dog Collar Match*
The Briscoes vs. ANX (maybe end the feud? or just have a crazy ass match)

Eddie Edwards vs. Kyle O'Reilly (obvious reasons)

Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin (a good way to showcase the future of the company)

Rhino & Tommaso Ciampa vs. C&C Wrestle Factory

Mike Bennett vs. Colt Cabana (i know that sounds terrible but you gotta do something with em. is Cabana even gonna be there?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Yao, an Eddie Vs Kyle would be great to showcase both of them.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Eddie vs. O'Reilly opening the first show could work. 

The more of O'Reilly I watch, the more I realise how smart the guy is. He has some very creative ideas. It seems like he's not influenced by the same things that a lot of wrestlers are. His matches with TJ Perkins, are the best example of that. Eddie-O'Reilly could really make a statement, to new fans.

On the Roddy subject...

I've never really been a fan but I was starting to get more interested, when it looked like he could become the Arn Anderson of the HOT (with Daniels as the main guy). It think that's the perfect role for Roddy - Mr. Reliable ROH Veteran Workhorse.

On a similar note, I'll tell you what would make him 1000% more interesting...ring jackets.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm usually supportive, but that promo is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Mr-Potato (Jul 25, 2011)

Shelton seems too forced. Why do they keep making him talk?


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr-Potato said:


> Shelton seems too forced. Why do they keep making him talk?


The problem wasn't his delivery, it was the fact that he had nothing to talk about since they're obviously going over the Kings. A pointless promo that should never have been shot.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

I hope they just have some awesome matches to fill out the card. The title matches all look good but definitely not iPPV worthy from an anticipation factor. But they should be awesome matches and will be a good start to ROH's 2nd TV era.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

> One night before Eddie Edwards captured the ROH World Title from Roderick Strong at “Manhattan Mayhem IV”, a roadblock was placed in his path by the House of Truth. The roadblock was quite large, nearly immovable, and went by the name of “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin.
> 
> It took every ounce of fight Eddie Edwards had at “Defy or Deny” to put Elgin down for the count, showing just how much of a warrior Edwards is given that he would have to find unexplored depths 24 hours later in order to beat Strong. That night also showed the ROH faithful just what kind of competitor Elgin could be when truly tested as he stood toe-to-toe with one of the hardest hitting individuals that has ever graced the ROH ring.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen Defy or Deny yet but the match between the two did receive praise from a few people.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin sounds great, do you think Eddie will join HoT in the future?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Edwards vs. Elgin kind of sucked the first time, zero interest in seeing it again.


----------



## MauricioxD (Dec 15, 2010)

Its GREAT


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Eddie/Elgin is a great way to show Elgin and Eddie


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Should be another great match, but Eddie/O'Reilly just would've made more sense. Hope they do ANX/Bravados and Briscoes/Coreilly, just for the sake of something new.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well with a couple of rematches already set it looks like might do the feud-ender for Briscoes/ANX, which would then leave Cole & O'Reilly either in another match with the Bravados or singles matches vs. Ciampa and Bennett.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Fot the first tapings they want to "showcase" ROH, this is why we have KOW Vs WGTT, DAvey Vs Strong and Lethal Vs Generico.Eddie's rematch will happen on iPPV


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## crowdpuller1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone who watches roh like the bravado brothers?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

They have a great gimmick


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

The Bravado's do their job. Maybe they won't be main eventing anytime soon but the fill their role well.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone's on the Bravado Bandwagon.

---


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

I think some more matches need to start being announced because I can't wait.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

crowdpuller1 said:


> Does anyone who watches roh like the bravado brothers?


The Bravados - along with Elgin, Bennett, Cole, O'Reilly, Ciampa - are just about the most interesting part of the company right now.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

crowdpuller1 said:


> Does anyone who watches roh like the bravado brothers?


Me. They have a great gimmick


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I think specially CoReilly and Elgin are future champions in ROH.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

crowdpuller1 said:


> Does anyone who watches roh like the bravado brothers?


I hope they die in a fire.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wouldn't go that far. The Bravados' gimmick is great right up until they get in the ring, and then if they're not facing Cole & O'Reilly the match is entirely skipable. Even that is wearing down due to what feels like them meeting every show even though it's been maybe 5 or 6 times.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Was pretty much expecting this.



> It is a rivalry that has raged in for months all across the country, in venue after venue, on DVD and iPPV, and now the issues between the Briscoe Brothers & The All Night Express will hit broadcast airwaves when Ring of Honor comes to Chicago Ridge, IL on August 13th to tape our very first TV for the Sinclair Broadcasting Group!
> 
> From Atlanta to NYC and even the last time we were in Chicago for “Supercard of Honor VI”, Jay & Mark Briscoe, Rhett Titus, & Kenny King have done their level best to eliminate one another and in the process have spilt blood, put one another in the hospital, and destroyed copious amounts of ROH property. But that is not what ROH officials are expecting out of their meeting on 8/13….
> 
> ...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great news, especially because they booked it as a regular tag team match. I like it very much.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm assuming that this is the fourth main event.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Great news, especially because they booked it as a regular tag team match. I like it very much.


After a Chicago Street Fight and a First Blood, make this a regular match is just stupid.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fighter Daron said:


> After a Chicago Street Fight and a First Blood, make this a regular match is just stupid.


Did you read the explanation from Cornette? This is a new era for ROH, it will be on TV, it's time to slow things down little bit until the huge blow-off.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> After a Chicago Street Fight and a First Blood, make this a regular match is just stupid.


TBH I feel like the Brisoces will totally disregard that and the match is gonna be thrown out. The Brisoces will just lay waste to ANX bloodying them big time. Setting up the blow off match with a stip for the next iPPV.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

C'mon you marks. It's obvious that it's going to explode. ROH aren't going to bill it as a match full of cheating, with a wild, post-match brawl. They're supposed to act as if that's not in the script.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Did you read the explanation from Cornette? This is a new era for ROH, it will be on TV, it's time to slow things down little bit until the huge blow-off.



Bullshit, if you hate like they hate, you won't matter if the match is a Cage match or a fucking Golfus of Mexico match. It's just silly.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

This isn't Steen/Generico at DBD, guys. Nothing wrong with a regular match so long as they don't treat it like a regular match. Which it looks like they won't.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a grudge match, plus they've been teasing that the Briscoes are out of control so it's not going to be just a straight match with a normal ending.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> From the August 2nd Newswire:
> 
> _- Lancelot & Harlem Bravado feel that the last time they faced Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly at “Tag Team Turmoil 2011” that is wasn’t completely fair due to the fact that the Bravados had to face the hostile Briscoe Brothers before facing Cole and O’Reilly in the finals of the Contenders Tag Lottery. “We defeated the Briscoes and proved to the world that we are the future of the ROH tag team division.” Stated Lancelot, “We entered the finals in much worse physical shape then Cole and O’Reilly which clearly gave them the advantage. We know that if we face them again without having to run through a legendary team beforehand that the outcome will be much different.”_
> 
> ...


This is gettin ridiculous...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Jesus tap-dancing Christ. I understand that Cole & O'Reilly are about the only team that can make the Bravados look worth a damn but come on.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

They need to let the Bravados work elsewhere, breakup Cole/O'Reilly or push one of these teams harder because this stagnant crap is annoying.

The Bravados need to heel it up a lot more and they really need to work on there promos or have them join the HOT or Embassy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

On a related note to the thread itself, am I hoping that at some point, despite what's involved, a live TV show special could be worked out? Imagine a Live Special from somewhere historic like The Hammerstein or The Arena? There are so many fresh and exciting possibilities and if anyone can endeavour to get these dones, I think it's the likes of Jim Cornette, and Delirious, who as Head Booker, has presided over some pretty good character development as of late.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed their SCOH6 match, so I don't have a problem with this.

It'll be a nice win and a nice showcase for Cole & O'Reilly and I can't really see which other team they could face.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

If you were expecting fresh new matchups on the TV show, your expectations were unreasonable and you deserve to be disappointed.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I expect the Chicago and Louisville tapings to be focused solely on getting to know the wrestlers, which I think is a good idea. You want a card that you know is going to deliver, all the while having a little bit of backstory to the matches to give new fans a reason to start becoming invested in the weekly show. This is just my opinion I ain't no booker by any stretch but this is ideally how I think you would want to introduce a product.

Not to push any buttons, but I think this time around it shouldn't necessarily be all about the ROH fans they have now like the HDNet show was. I would kind of like to see them start fresh and work their way up and attract a new audience while still keeping the audience they already have and for that to happen there has to be some changes the way ROH had generally worked IMO.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jacobs vs. Bennett at TV tapings:



> …Chaos…
> 
> That one word represents the fear ROH officials have at the prospect of allowing Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs to be involved on August 13th at the initial set of SBG TV Tapings taking place at the Frontier Fieldhouse. Chaos is what happened in New York City the last time officials acquiesced to one of their requests, and it seems to be the rule of the day more often than not when it comes to Corino & Jacobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad to see Jacobs wrestling again, not glad to see him facing Bennett...


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Smart to keep The Prod in there with a vet. Jacobs' and Corino's careers are winding down, its great that they can come in and put the younger guys over before its too late. Plus, MB needs a win over a name talent.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Ciampa is really good. No interest in seeing him vs. Redwood though.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually Ciampa is going to face Andy Ridge at the tapings.

Not too excited about Jacobs/Bennett, it'll be nice seeing Jacobs again in ROH but I doubt he'll get anything out of Bennett that anyone else hasn't yet.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

How long is the show gonna be ? It has like 7 or 8 matches announced , it's hardly gonna be only a hour long . Even though there is some matches there that will be squash matches , Bennet / Jacobs won't go too long either . ANX vs The Briscoes will be obviously thrown out . Still though if it is only an hour long , it seems a bit overkill .


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

geraldinhio said:


> How long is the show gonna be ? It has like 7 or 8 matches announced , it's hardly gonna be only a hour long . Even though there is some matches there that will be squash matches , Bennet / Jacobs won't go too long either . ANX vs The Briscoes will be obviously thrown out . Still though if it is only an hour long , it seems a bit overkill .


All of the matches aren't going to be for one episode. I'm assuming it will be for the first 3 episodes.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Makes sense so . I don't know why I thought all the matches were gonna air on one episode ? Maybe because they were all announced . 

Is it confirmed it's only an hour long btw ?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah there assumably taping 3 episodes at once and I believe its an hour show again.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

smitlick said:


> Yeah there assumably taping 3 episodes at once and I believe its an hour show again.


That's a good idea.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does Sinclar TV have advert breaks? In other words will it be a 55 minute show or a 42 minute show?*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd assume like most other syndicated shows it would have a least of couple of ad breaks. Maybe it'll be around 45 min. with breaks.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Truth Martini article:



> The TV, Super Duper, King Kong, Mega Mega, Managerial Sensation has a few things on his mind.
> 
> It’s a shame when a REAL TV Superstar like Christopher Daniels is not the TV Champion. It was his destiny to lead ROH this Saturday into TV history, but Daniels is not the TV Champion, so he will not grace you fans with his presence. You people are going to learn a valuable lesson when Christopher Daniels is not there for this historic night, and that is “Absence makes the heart grow fonder”. So sayeth the Truth!
> 
> ...


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hero, Claudio and Del Rey are doing an autograph session in Chicago. Sign that it's their final Chicago show?


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Chicharito™ said:


> Hero, Claudio and Del Rey are doing an autograph session in Chicago. Sign that it's their final Chicago show?


I was thinking the same thing, but I wonder if it's their final show in ROH.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

The CRA1GER said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I wonder if it's their final show in ROH.


Selfishly, I hope they make it to Death Before Dishonor so I can see them one more time before they go. 

Although when I went on to the ROH website and saw the KOW pictures, I thought for sure it was the announcement that they're leaving.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can someone update me? is the Steen angle still going on? I lost track around the evolve PPV, what happened there? I missed it that day.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Can someone update me? is the Steen angle still going on? I lost track around the evolve PPV, what happened there? I missed it that day.


Steen showed there, talked shit about ROH and it's for sure he'll appear soon in the company.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

What exactly did he say? is Gabe involved?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> What exactly did he say? is Gabe involved?


I haven't watched the show, but I think he was talking shit about Richards.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> What exactly did he say? is Gabe involved?


He ranted on ROH, said that Davey was up Cornette's ass and then turned his attention to EVOLVE and its' rules.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's the new ring set up. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm diggin it. Like the solid black canvas.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks nice, will be good to have a fresh look.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, but ROH has to be red, damn it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Sadly, I will not be able to see this on TV as I'm not in the Sinclair broadcast area. Internet it will have to be.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been writing some stuff for ROHWorld.com lately. The latest article looks forward to the new TV show.



> Wrestling is crying out for some backstage segments that don't feel ham-acted. A simple piece of footage of Eddie Edwards' pre-match ritual would have more value that a thousand weeks' worth of Divas dancing with Sgt. Slaughter. Snippits of bonafide voyeurism appeal to modern viewers. We live in a culture of not only reality TV but also of widespread social media.


Read the full thing here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would be a pleasant suprise to find out that Davey/Strong goes under 20 minutes and the rest of the matches are all under 15 minutes. If they put a 30 minute title match on one of their first TV shows then they are so fucking stupid.*


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

The CRA1GER said:


> Here's the new ring set up. Looks pretty sweet.


Works for me. I like the black canvas. Would've liked black ropes (keep the turnbuckle padding red) too, but hey... I ain't complaining.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

is the show going to be 2 hours


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

Ahhh... look how nice and straight those barriers are... countdown to how long that lasts.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=60742

An important note is that ROH bought a new 20x20 ring for their TV show.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=60742
> 
> An important note is that ROH bought a new 20x20 ring for their TV show.


That's the same size as WWE I believe.


----------



## timmyismint (Aug 14, 2011)

that's interesting, i don't really notice ring size. does anyone else? now that i think about it, the old roh tv ring does seem smaller. how big was the old one?


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

The CRA1GER said:


> That's the same size as WWE I believe.


I thought they cut down to 18x18. At least they're not renting rings unlike a certain other company who rented one for a house show and it broke during the first match.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

dukenukem3do said:


> is the show going to be 2 hours


The TV episodes are going to be one hour (minus ads)



timmyismint said:


> that's interesting, *i don't really notice ring size. does anyone else?* now that i think about it, the old roh tv ring does seem smaller. how big was the old one?


Bigger rings tend to make for slower matches. They often have looser ropes too. Viewers might not noticed but Sin Cara has done.

---

OK, first news is that there's a new road agent backstage. I'll give you a clue - He's a former ROH World Champion.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't wait for september 24


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=60744

Click this link to find out who will be joining Kevin Kelly on the announce team. Mark out moment!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=60744
> 
> Click this link to find out who will be joining Kevin Kelly on the announce team. Mark out moment!


Fuck Yeah, great to see him back


----------



## ECW fan (May 30, 2005)

PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=60744
> 
> Click this link to find out who will be joining Kevin Kelly on the announce team. Mark out moment!


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Perfect :').

Apparently Maria Kanellis is there as a fan.

Dunno what the fuck Lynn's TNA status is.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

so glad they gave Nigel a job, he's gonna be great at it too.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ECW fan (May 30, 2005)

The man needs to grow back the spikes lol.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Knowing Nigel McGuinness is a part of this new era of ROH makes my heart happy. Plus, wrestling needs more English fellas on commentary, William Regal on NXT is not enough. So stoked for this.




Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Perfect :').
> 
> Apparently Maria Kanellis is there as a fan.
> 
> Dunno what the fuck Lynn's TNA status is.


I actually really, really, _really_ want Maria as Mike Bennett's valet or something. They're apparently a thing now, so at least it'd make sense! A fairly popular ex-WWE name would also be some great publicity for the company and she was always one of the more charismatic Divas of a poor bunch. Wishful thinking, but it would be awesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep. He'd get a shitload of heat from that.

Apparently Nigel got a ton of streamers. Also Tony Kozina jobbed to Grizzly in the dark match and Cole & O'Reilly are now called Future Shock. Rumours that there are all kinds of fancy lights, including one that projects the ROH logo onto the canvas. Someone said the ringposts change colour but...I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, that sounds freakin' incredible. The 24th of September can't come quick enough.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nigel returning is a mark out moment. BTW just saw this on PWInsider:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Seriously bro...

...that's a big image. Apparently it was on every car in the parking lot.

Cole & O'Reilly won btw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, sorry about that. It's been re-sized now. I'm glad that Steen is still apart of ROH's plans.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Haas & Benjamin retain against the KoW


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> EPISODE 2
> 
> The second episode opened with Jim Cornette in the ring, bringing out ROH Tag Team champions Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin. Cornette said that they have proved their excellence with their win last week over the Kings of Wrestling but one team that wants to face them are the Briscoes. The crowd popped for the Briscoes. Shelton Benjamin said that they beat all the top teams in ROH in NYC, including the Briscoes but those mad dogs attacked them and laid them out in NYC. Benjamin said that it makes him mad that they haven't been given a chance to get to the Briscoes. Cornette said they were fined $5,000. Benjamin said, "So what?" Haas said that his own father had never beaten him as bad as the Briscoes did in NYC. Cornette said they won't wrestle the champs unless the titles are on the line. The champs said that they would put them on the line. Cornette said he and ROH aren't going to reward the Briscoes for what they did. The champs said they are going to get their hands on the Briscoes, or else.
> 
> ...


Bennett beat Jacobs :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WGTT retained via Hart Attack.

Bennett beat Jacobs with his finish.

1,200 in attendance. Double the last Chicago show but less than 9AS iPPV.

Nigel interviewing fans at ringside. Playing the Joe Rogan role.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

lethal beats generico for tv title. i know they wanted to change a title during one of these matches but why this one?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lethal wins the belt in his 2nd match back? Shit... so much they could've done with Generico and the belt.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to see Nigel back but sad to see Generico lost. Can't wait until next month now.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Great to see Nigel back but sad to see Generico lost.


^
This.

Also, looking at the attendance, does anyone know whhich is the bigger ROH have had?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Generico lost?? fuck ROH man


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Lethal wins the belt in his 2nd match back? Shit... so much they could've done with Generico and the belt.


I dunno, I think his act would have worn thin pretty badly with a lengthy title reign.

There's lots for Lethal to do, so I'm pretty stoked for this actually.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ I just meant match wise really.


Fighter Daron said:


> ^
> This.
> 
> Also, looking at the attendance, does anyone know whhich is the bigger ROH have had?


Are you asking what their attendance record is? Cause I'm pretty sure it's whenever they sell out the Hammerstein. Which I think is in like the 2200-2500 range.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Had a feeling that Generico was a transitional champ. He only beat Daniels because Daniels was leaving and the belt had to be taken off him. Generico's needed for the Corino angle and the main event scene too. Plus, you can't do three title matches without a title change.

This kind of explains why Lethal was in the match in the first place. It's all mad rush booking though.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that first defense is a bit early for him to lose it, but Lethal is a good guy to drop it to and I'm glad he lost it before fans got bored of him overcoming the odds in every match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lethal won the TV championship? I'm happy about that. But having Generico win was for nothing though.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

Any word on the Kings status after the show?? (unless its still going) Any post match beat down or anything to give any indication theyre leaving??


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Tomasso Ciampa over Andy Ridge
Davey Richards retains the ROH title over Roderick Strong
Briscoes over ANX to become #1 contenders when Jay low-blows King and gets him in a small package.

Apparently some people are leaving before Briscoes/ANX and then Elgin/Edwards as the last match of the night due to the length of the tapings.

Lethal will make a decent champs, but it just sucks about Generico losing the title after no successful defenses.

EDIT: ~Jim Cornette out again. He says based on the way the last match resulted, neither team would be considered #1 contender.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Edwards wins. HOT come out to beat him down...wait for it...

Nigel makes the save.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I called it way back when.

I said right from the start about how Nigel would come out to the ring to start the first TV taping to one of the biggest reactions in ROH history.

Lots of good stuff here, can't wait to see it.

ROH.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Chicago really should be Glory By Honor X with some kind of true special attraction. It'd be a good idea to have that special attraction for Dayton as well. Maybe some TNA talent like Joe or Shelley.


----------



## spawnsyxx9 (May 4, 2009)

It will be interesting to see though as I was helping to cover it on twitter I can't say I'm hot for it.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The only thing I'm disappointed with is Generico losing the title so soon, however I'm interested to see what Lethal does with the title.

LOVING Nigel being back, fucking loving it.

Oh and I'm glad Davey/Strong went 20 minutes (or just under).


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great return for NIGEL

Disappointment for TV Title


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not suprised people were leaving when they put their biggest match on before the end of show unless they realised they were overunning and decided to put it on earlier to make sure they had a packed crowd for it. 

Generico losing the belt isn't a biggy but not getting a reign out of it sucks. Don't care for Lethal right now so I'm hardly stoked about him winning. Probably only got the title due to his TV exposure in TNA too. They'll probably carry on doing Lethal/Bennett now for the TV title with Bennett eventually winning it. Meh.

Nigel returning and doing commentary is awesome. Perfect role for him. Don't think he'll be wrestling any time soon though. HOT seem like they're feuding with every single babyface on the roster now. I'd prefer it they started focus on a group of guys for them to focus on feuding with and start working towards a big blowoff match like SCW at Final Battle this year.

Also I really think they've killed the momentum that Briscoes/ANX had together. ANX just come off now as playing second fiddle all the time to WGTT and their feud with Briscoes which sucks for them.

No Big Steen angle either? Meh. *


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, I agree that first defense is a bit early for him to lose it, but Lethal is a good guy to drop it to and I'm glad he lost it before fans got bored of him overcoming the odds in every match.


And is that supposed to be boring?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *No Big Steen angle either? Meh. *


On-screen yeah, there was nothing. However these were on all the cars in the parking lot


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Fighter Daron said:


> And is that supposed to be boring?


After a while, yes. There's only so much a character like Generico can do when you are pretty sure he's going to win.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Going forward that is the other problem ROH is going to need to solve if they want to draw in and sustain viewers. Predictability is only so good for a wrestling company before your audience lose interest in the product. Over the past 3 Years, EVERY ROH title win (barring Eddie Edwards @ MMIV) has been completely and redundantly predictable to the point where it is almost insulting to the viewer.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

You people are so jaded. Show was great. Honestly there wasn't a bad match on the card and I'd say the action is enough to make the show worthwhile. Nigel's return, Lethal's title win, and the ovation for the Kings will all make very entertaining television.

Only complaint was the "live-to-tape" format made the show run til midnight, which is just too damn long. But the crowd was hot the entire time despite all the show intros and interviews. The plan was always to run the World Title match on the third show, which made sense since people would start to leave after 11. About 200 people or so left, but the normal amount of people for Chicago Ridge shows stayed and were not let down by the final matches. Edwards and Elgin put on a better match than they had at DoD and there was a sick dive that almost killed Gregh from the ROH board.

Huge crowd, too. Over 1000 easily.

I'd say there were a least three **** matches, but ya'll are so nit picky I could care less if any of you even watch the show at this point.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt_Yoda said:


> Going forward that is the other problem ROH is going to need to solve if they want to draw in and sustain viewers. Predictability is only so good for a wrestling company before your audience lose interest in the product. Over the past 3 Years, EVERY ROH title win (barring Eddie Edwards @ MMIV) has been completely and redundantly predictable to the point where it is almost insulting to the viewer.


I wouldn't have said that Aries or Jerry Lynns title wins were predictable.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yes they were. Lynn had to get the belt because Nigel was hurt really badly, and Aries had to win because Lynn's reign sucked and he was the best thing about the company at the time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone knew Jerry was winning. Nigel HAD to drop the title once his advertised defenses were done.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I like the new look of the ring etc. Looks like the 2003/2004 ROH setup if I remember correctly. Meh, not actually fussed about Generico losing the belt, I would much rather have him in the main event scene and the Corino angle.


----------



## Anónimo (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a big Lethal fan, so I don't mind Generico dropping the belt. I'm not a huge fan of them taping four episodes at a time, because the long breaks between taping and air date was a big detriment on HDNet. Won't judge until I see how it goes, though. McGuinness on commentary should be interesting.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have any pics of the new entrance way?


----------



## johnnycanuck91 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why cant Nigel wrestle? 90 no compete clause? Seems kind of lame to have him to be a host/interview guy, retro Miz style.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

johnnycanuck91 said:


> Why cant Nigel wrestle? 90 no compete clause? Seems kind of lame to have him to be a host/interview guy, retro Miz style.


Isn't Nigel done with (In Ring) Wrestling?

Him as a color commentator is all kinds of greatness.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

johnnycanuck91 said:


> *Why cant Nigel wrestle?* 90 no compete clause? Seems kind of lame to have him to be a host/interview guy, retro Miz style.


Unknown illness. If you look at it, since Prazak wasn't going to commentate on the TV shows like he does on the DVD's and iPPV's, Nigel was the logical choice to be color commentator. Especially since he got released from TNA.


----------



## ShimmerFan (Apr 16, 2011)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Anyone have any pics of the new entrance way?


It's just a square truss like they normally use. Black curtains inside and around it. No video screens, four or six lights on it. Very 80's look to the show.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Rumours say he's hepatitis C.


----------



## ShimmerFan (Apr 16, 2011)

The show was also shot in SD. No HD unfortunately.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

ShimmerFan said:


> It's just a square truss like they normally use. Black curtains inside and around it. No video screens, four or six lights on it. Very 80's look to the show.


Ah thats alright was hoping they'd make it a little nicer, although on the plus side the set up time isn't as long for the people working there.


I have no idea why they would shoot in SD... it's ridiculous to shoot anything in SD this day and age. SD is dead!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Predictability draws money. People pay for things that they can rely on.

BTW anyone that doesn't have fun watching El Generico needs to take a break. That's the epitome of being jaded and having no patience left, for what's great about wrestling.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Predictability draws money. People pay for things that they can rely on.


This is the best thing you have ever typed. (& no that is not a "shot" at you)

This business is simple. Don't complicated it.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Predictability draws money. People pay for things that they can rely on.
> 
> BTW anyone that doesn't have fun watching El Generico needs to take a break. That's the epitome of being jaded and having no patience left, for what's great about wrestling.


gonna agree with this from my own experience. I watched like two wrestling matches between mid-April and late June of this year after I found myself entirely unable to enjoy the RDV finals with Generico and the 1-2-3 Kid.

That said, I still think his act would get tired if he didn't freshen it up somehow over the course of a title reign.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

How upgraded does the set look? Does it look professional??


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

I was there live and in regards to the set-up I have to say between the lighting, arrangement of seats and camera angles it's going to look very very good. Definitely not as bush-league as some may have feared it would.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pics??


----------



## ShimmerFan (Apr 16, 2011)

The set was just really simplistic, not bad or anything. They could have done more but they wanted the focus more on the ring and the wrestlers in it I guess. The whole feel of the show was very old school.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

can't wait to see this air.. The card looks solid from top to bottom and the KOW vs. WGTT match is gonna be awesome.. I hope i get the channel here in Orlando to watch this


----------



## LyricalThreat (Jul 20, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Pics??


Ask & you shall receive:


































Grizzy Redwood









Kevin Kelly/Crowd









Nigel

















Kings Of Wrestling

















Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin









The HOT Tag

















Referee 'Barney Rubble' who has a LOT of heat from the Chicago crowd.


























Haas & Benjamin retain!!!








Shelton poses.








'Machismo'








Jay Lethal WINS!!!!

















The Briscoes









Kenny King









All Night Express






































A meelee broke out after All-Night Express/Briscoes match:

























































Eddie Edwards Vs. "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin:


















































Nigel & Eddie a tag team?









The new merch:

















ROH World Champion Davey Richards:


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool pics, as I'm two rows up and over to the left wearing a AmWolves t-shirt.


----------



## LyricalThreat (Jul 20, 2011)

peachchaos said:


> Cool pics, as I'm two rows up and over to the left wearing a AmWolves t-shirt.


This is what I was wearing:





Yeah, the new ROH shirts are NICE!!!


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome pics, but I do miss the old ring and canvis, what does everyone else think?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome, I love the look of the ring and barricades etc.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Like the lighting a lot. No real strong opinion on anything else.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Awesome pics, but I do miss the old ring and canvis, what does everyone else think?


I really liked the pre-HDNet look of the ring post and apron, but the biggest advantage going for the new setup is the size of the ring. 20x20 makes it feel like there's so much more room for them to play around with.

Also maybe worth noting that the side opposite the commentator's table had a wider gap between the ring and the guardrails. The workers primarily used this side for spots, especially in cases like Davey's suicide dive.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Great pics bro. The new look is a good improvement. Black ropes with the red turnbuckle padding would've been the ideal look for me. Can't wait to watch the show next month. Lucky for me I will be able to watch it on TV.

So no HD cameras at the show? Meh, no big deal really. SD will do.


----------



## AlliedBiscuit (Aug 17, 2011)

LyricalThreat said:


> Ask & you shall receive:


Man, this is pretty crazy but I was sitting right next to you! Great pics man. Fun time huh? You had some good burns on Truth Martini haha. I can't wait to see how it looks on tv.


----------



## DeepArmDrag (Aug 17, 2011)

A great series of matches. I look forward to seeing the complete package when it airs.


----------



## LyricalThreat (Jul 20, 2011)

AlliedBiscuit said:


> Man, this is pretty crazy but I was sitting right next to you! Great pics man. Fun time huh? You had some good burns on Truth Martini haha. I can't wait to see how it looks on tv.


Yessir... I think I know who you are... Me & Truth Martini, yeah...we will NOT be exchanging Christmas Cards!!!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

MovieStarR™ said:


> So no HD cameras at the show? Meh, no big deal really. SD will do.


Aspect ratio is a bigger deal to me. If they intend to live up to the "taking wrestling to the 21st century" tagline, the first step is an up-to-date format which has been in use for the better half of the decade. Yeah, petty little things, but they make a difference. Let's not be bushleague.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Does anyone have the complete results for the night's tapings? 

Thank you.*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had pics of the ramp/entrance?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *Does anyone have the complete results for the night's tapings?
> 
> Thank you.*


http://rohworld.com/News/126.html


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

One thing I noticed is that ROH will not acknowledge results until they air on TV. Am I right? It's not that big deal, but it sucks if true.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Haven't been keeping up with news much lately. Any word on when the show will air and what stations the show will air on?



LyricalThreat said:


> Yessir... I think I know who you are... Me & Truth Martini, yeah...we will NOT be exchanging Christmas Cards!!!


Watch your back son.


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

I am the only one who is concerned that I haven't seen a single advertisement for the show on the Sinclair channel by my house.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I got to agree, it feels like there is a lack of advertisement or hype for the upcoming debut episode(s), I don't even remember when it airs quite frankly. I hope this is addressed as time rolls along, don't make the same mistakes TNA does with their advertising dollars.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm in Louisiana and won't be getting the station that airs it. I'm really looking to get into ROH so is ROH Wrestling on their website free?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Panther said:


> I'm in Louisiana and won't be getting the station that airs it. I'm really looking to get into ROH so is ROH Wrestling on their website free?


Yes. They originally said "free with ads" and "no ads for members" but they keep changing their minds. From what they've been saying lately, it sounds like it's now free for all.

*@Sheik* - tinyurl.com/watchROH.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

> Sinclair Broadcasting purchased Four Points Media, a company that owned several television stations, for $200 million. This will put ROH on TV when the deal goes down, in Salt Lake City, West Palm Beach, Austin, TX and Providence.


That was in this weeks Observer... Nice to see a few new areas will get ROH


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Yes. They originally said "free with ads" and "no ads for members" but they keep changing their minds. From what they've been saying lately, it sounds like it's now free for all.
> 
> *@Sheik* - tinyurl.com/watchROH.


Hold up... so the Detroit area isn't getting the show on tv? that's a joke rite?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Hold up... so the Detroit area isn't getting the show on tv? that's a joke rite?


Sinclair's based in Baltimore. A few main ROH areas aren't getting it, yet.

Hey! At least, wrestling hotbed, Salt Lake City gets it.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess I should feel fortunate to be in an SBC market?

Let's be honest, though. A choice between watching this at 3 AM on some lousy syndicated network or just ripping it from the ROH website ain't no choice at all.

The fact that the show is aired on actual television is a nice novelty, but it really means nothing and will gain ROH zero new viewers.


----------



## Dark Patriot (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree. most anyone who is watching it at those particular times are already fans. also i bet itll get DVR'ed more than watched at those times which also points to someone already a fan.


----------



## LyricalThreat (Jul 20, 2011)

Sheik said:


> Hold up... so the Detroit area isn't getting the show on tv? that's a joke rite?


Hell, we won't even get it in Chicago!!!!!


----------

